# Best Sermon/Lecture Explaining Amillennialism



## C. M. Sheffield (Jan 23, 2021)

I'm curious what any of you might recommend as the best sermon(s) or lecture(s) providing an introductory explanation of Amillennialism for a layman.


----------



## Smeagol (Jan 23, 2021)

Hands down Voddie Baucham as far as modern layman goes.





Exposition of the Book of Revelation (MP3 Series) by Voddie Baucham | Monergism


Voddie Baucham wears many hats. He is a husband, father, pastor, author, professor, conference speaker and church planter. He currently serves as Pastor of



www.monergism.com

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Jan 23, 2021)

Grant said:


> Hands down Voddie Baucham as far as modern layman goes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great resource. Thank you for sharing. But it's a bit more expansive than I was looking for. I was thinking something one or two sessions long.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jan 23, 2021)

Kim Riddlebarger's lectures on Amillennialism are available online. You have a choice of the summary ones "What is Amillennialism?" or the full series.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Jan 23, 2021)

Sermon Audio offered a three-part series on Ephesians 1 from Paul Washer. Here’s sermon 1: https://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?SID=51413130147

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zach (Jan 23, 2021)

I haven't listened to this particular lecture but Vern Poythress was so helpful to me when I took his Revelation course at Westminster. From what I remember, he interacts fairly with the other viewpoints but argues persuasively for amillennialism.

Here's a link to recordings from his entire Revelation course apparently made available online by Westminster: https://www.monergism.com/thethreshold/sdg/revelation_poythress.html

Though he's addressing a seminary class, from what I remember he tried to deliberately teach it in a way that would be accessible for laypersons.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

